# GCV pictures!



## SDKath (Jun 29, 2008)

Found this from a link at MouseOwners.  I hope it's ok to post the link.  These are the first pix I have seen surface of the new TS in CA.  Not sure what I think of it so far  -- looks pretty stark and cold to me.  Maybe after a few pix are put up on the walls...

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f39/carswellkids/grand californian villas/?albumview=slideshow

Katherine


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 29, 2008)

You're not into the Craftsman style? 

I think GCV is going to have the same problem I ran into at VWL and expect when I go to AKV. Lighting in the bathroom isn't that great then you have those darker colors. I'll leave the blush at home so I don't look like bozo the clown.


----------



## wmmmmm (Jun 30, 2008)

Maybe you have to see it in person to appreciate the subtle beauty!  Hopefully, the model will be open in August so I can judge for myself.


----------



## icydog (Jul 8, 2008)

I love that hidden Murphy bed in the one bdrm. Often my guests have three kids-- like my son's family for instance.


----------



## Momtotwo (Jul 15, 2008)

*Are you a current DVC member?*



wmmmmm said:


> Maybe you have to see it in person to appreciate the subtle beauty!  Hopefully, the model will be open in August so I can judge for myself.



We toured the models yesterday (7-13-08) We are DVC members, told them and asked if we could visit... No problem, we were driven over quickly from the Grand California and talked through the models.  They were very pretty, very similar to AKL.  The murphy bed was great!  A family of 5 will fit well in a one bedroom.  The nice thing about the one bedroom is there is 2 bathroms.  And the kitchen has a pull out pantry too.... We are considering purchasing but not sure.  They said sometime next year they would offer them.


----------



## wmmmmm (Jul 15, 2008)

Momtotwo said:


> We toured the models yesterday (7-13-08)


Great.  The two bath in the 1-bedroom unit is a feature that I really like.


----------



## SDKath (Jul 15, 2008)

Some time next year???  WAAAAAAH.  I thought this Fall.   

Katherine


----------



## wmmmmm (Aug 16, 2008)

Finally saw the models and they looked a lot better in person.  The models did not have any natural lighting (the balconies are lighted posters) so the rooms are lit by lamps and any pictures taken will have shadows overpowered by lamps.  One way to fix that is to turn all the lamps off and use the flash from the camera but I digress...  Anyway, we stayed at the Grand Californian and the decor is the same as the Grand Californian rooms as it should be.  

Now it's waiting for the phone call (or mail) saying it's available.  Of course, no one I talked to would even hint when they will go on sale.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 16, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Some time next year???  WAAAAAAH.  I thought this Fall.
> 
> Katherine


Didn't u buy at AKL to get a 'special' first offering?
Maybe it will be the fall for those allowed to get 'pre-construction pricing'?


----------



## SDKath (Aug 16, 2008)

I heard that the "founders members" who bought AKV will have first dibs at buying GCV when it goes on sale.  They are giving us only a 60 day priority before it is open to other DVC owners.  So I guess if they do decide to sell it in the Fall, we will only have a 2 month advantage before it goes to the general DVC membership.  Only after everyone who owns a DVC TS buys the GCV weeks will it be on sale to the general public.  I am guessing it will never make it to that point since there are very few units for sale (relative to the demand).  But anything goes in this economy.

In any case, I am guaranteed the option to purchase up to 160 points...   

Katherine


----------



## wmmmmm (Aug 17, 2008)

SDKath said:


> I heard that the "founders members" who bought AKV will have first dibs at buying GCV when it goes on sale.
> Katherine


With our contract (purchased in DL for SSR), there is a sheet of paper that specify the 60 days first dibs.  If you don't have that sheet of paper, I recommend that you call your guide to verify that you have that option.  I still have great doubt that GVC will sell out before reaching existing member (I doubt it'll sell out even before reaching the general public).  But then, I paid a premium (to buy SSR even though I have only been to Orlando once and don't have any plans to go back there any time soon) just so I can buy GVC


----------



## laxmom (Aug 17, 2008)

So many rumors!  I had heard that you would get first shot if you purchased your DVC in DL.  What do you suppose the price per point will be!?  That could decided a lot for a lot of people.  I think the units look wonderful - I love GC and Craftsman style anyway.  Would love to own there but it is just easier for us to get to Fla than Ca.  so one of you guys can buy the points we would have once it reaches the general DVC population.


----------



## luv2vacation (Aug 18, 2008)

Where are the models at?  DD is at DL this week, staying at the GC.  I'd like her to go take a look at the models if she has time and it's not out of her way.  She's a DVC member herself.


----------



## wmmmmm (Aug 18, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Where are the models at?  DD is at DL this week, staying at the GC.  I'd like her to go take a look at the models if she has time and it's not out of her way.  She's a DVC member herself.


The models are next to the Disneyland Hotel (left of "Bonita" tower according to DIS) inside the Paradise Pier parking lot the parking lot.  When you drive into the Grand Californian/Paradise Pier parking lot, after you pass the attendants, keep driving straight to the back of the parking lot.  Go into the DVC office because someone from the DVC office must open the doors to the models.


----------

